# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Professor Dr. Rolf Harzmann

## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Da ein gestern Abend im Forum gelesener Beitrag heute auf mysteriöse Weise verschwunden, also nicht mehr da ist, erlaube ich mir, die Kernaussagen Professor  Dr. Rolf Harzmanns hier einzubringen: 

Pressemitteilung
Prostatakrebs: Ein betroffener Urologe geht an die Öffentlichkeit
Bettina-Cathrin Wahlers, Pressestelle der DGU
Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V.
01.08.2006
 Prof. Dr. med. Rolf Harzmann ist Ärztlicher Direktor der Urologischen Klinik des Klinikums Augsburg.
"Für mich gab es nur eine richtige Therapie - die Operation!"

Prostatakrebs! Ungezählten Patienten hat er diese Diagnose während seiner insgesamt fast 40-jährigen ärztlichen Tätigkeit mitteilen müssen. Im April 2002 sah sich der Augsburger Urologe Professor Dr. Rolf Harzmann selbst mit diesem Befund konfrontiert. Heute macht er seine Erkrankung öffentlich. Sein Ziel: Aufklärung und Hilfestellung für Betroffene angesichts einer zum Teil verwirrenden und verunsichernden Diskussion um Diagnostik und Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms in Deutschland.
"Am Anfang dachte ich, das kann ja nicht sein, dass ausgerechnet mir das passiert." Der Patient Harzmann reagierte also wie die meisten Betroffenen. Eine routinemäßige betriebsärztliche Untersuchung hatte einen erhöhten PSA-Wert ergeben. Die Bestimmung des Prostataspezifischen Antigens im Blut (PSA) ist eine Maßnahme im Rahmen der Prostatakrebs-Früherkennungsuntersuchung. Ein erhöhter Wert kann ein Hinweis auf einen Tumor sein. Für den Urologen Harzmann fällt der eigene Wert von 4,8 in den Graubereich, ein Alarmsignal. Dennoch stellte sich bei ihm "nach dem Florians-Prinzip ganz schnell die Hoffnung ein, es könnte sich ja auch um eine Entzündung der Prostata handeln, die ebenfalls zu einem Anstieg des PSA führt". Nach zwei Wochen Einnahme eines Antibiotikums ging der PSA-Wert erwartungsgemäß herunter: 2,8. Doch der Direktor der Urologischen Klinik im Klinikum Augsburg blieb skeptisch. Zu Recht: Ein dritter Kontrollwert betrug 3,8. "Ich war geradezu gekränkt, dass es ausgerechnet mich als Urologen getroffen hat, der doch diese Krankheit schon immer bekämpfte."
Nach der Erkenntnis kam für Rolf Harzmann die Phase der Niedergeschlagenheit. "Diese negative Stimmung kann ich nicht leugnen."
Doch dann setzten die Überlegungen und das Bewusstsein ein, handeln zu müssen. In dieser dritten Phase folgerte der Urologe logisch: "Wenn es richtig ist, was ich meinen Patienten empfehle, dann stimmt das auch für mich". Richtige PCA-Diagnostik heißt in der Augsburger Urologie eine Biopsie, also eine Gewebeuntersuchung, ab einem PSA-Wert von 3 vorzunehmen. "Ganz ohne Sorgen ging es nicht, aber schließlich habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, und eine der zwölf Proben war tatsächlich positiv. Die Entscheidung, die dann fiel, war hart, aber ich wusste, dass ich es machen musste, weil es wiederum ganz logisch meinen Empfehlungen für die Patienten entsprach. Und so habe ich mich klar und deutlich für die Operation entschieden." Am 6. Juni 2002 unterzog sich Professor Rolf Harzmann im Alter von 59 Jahren einer offenen radikalen Prostatektomie. Vier Wochen später operierte er bereits wieder selbst. 

Für die meisten der jährlich etwa 40 000 neu erkrankten Prostatakrebs-Patienten ist der Umgang mit der Krankheit ungleich schwerer. Ihr Dilemma beginnt schon bei der Diagnose. Der PSA-Wert, obwohl von der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie e.V. als Früherkennungs-Maßnahme empfohlen, bleibt auch nach 20 Jahren in der öffentlichen Diskussion umstritten. Die Hauptkritikpunkte: Männer würden durch erhöhte PSA-Werte unnötig geängstigt; man therapiere einen Krebs, der dem Patienten möglicherweise nie schaden würde. 
"In Deutschland wird immer wieder Verunsicherung geschürt und Bedenkenträgerei gepflegt, statt einen großen Fortschritt wahrzunehmen, und der heißt PSA. Denn nur aufgrund der PSA-Wert-Bestimmung ist es möglich, das Prostatakarzinom im Frühstadium zu entdecken, früh zu operieren und damit heilen zu können. Gerade in den letzten Jahren haben sich sowohl der Umgang mit dem PSA als auch die Operationstechniken so verbessert, dass die Krankheit, früh erkannt, heute bis zu 90 Prozent heilbar ist. Wir sollten also von einer ausgesprochen positiven Entwicklung reden", so Professor Harzmann.
Bei der Therapieentscheidung setzt sich das Dilemma für viele Patienten fort. Denn: Für die Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms gibt es viele verschiedene Optionen. Alle haben ihre ärztlichen Fürsprecher und alle werden auf Homepages von Krankenhäusern oder Medizinportalen "dem Patienten als vermeintlichem Kunden wie eine Ware angeboten. Das ist eine Seuche", urteilt Harzmann. 
Neben der offenen radikalen Prostatektomie, der zurzeit in Deutschland am häufigsten durchgeführten Operationsmethode, und anderen zum Teil laparoskopischen Techniken zur Entfernung der Prostata gibt es eine Reihe neuerer, so genannter alternativer Behandlungsmethoden: Die Strahlenbehandlung von außen oder von innen (bei der über Hohlnadeln radioaktiv strahlende Seeds in die Prostata eingesetzt werden (Brachy-Therapie)), die Vereisung (Kryotherapie) und der hochfokussierte Ultraschall (HIFU). Letztere sind für den Patienten weniger belastend beziehungsweise vordergründig weniger beängstigend.
Dieser Umstand komme dem typisch männlichen Verhalten gegenüber einer Erkrankung entgegen. "Männer reagieren wie ein Torero, der dem Stier, sprich der Krankheit, ausweicht. Sie fürchten die Operation und suchen nach Alternativen, die sich ihnen scheinbar ja auch bieten", sagt der Augsburger Urologe. Und genau an dieser Stelle fordert er aufgrund seiner eigenen Erfahrung mehr Hilfestellung und Klarheit für die Patienten. 
Für ihn gibt es in punkto Prostatakrebs klare Verhaltensregeln und ebenso eindeutige Kriterien bei der Wahl der richtigen Therapie. Und die sollte, so Harzmann, jeder Urologe seinen Patienten an die Hand geben. "Jeder Mann ab 45 Jahren sollte sich eigenverantwortlich jährlich einem PSA-Test unterziehen. Bei erhöhten Werten ist es die Aufgabe des Urologen, die Schwierigkeiten der PCA-Diagnostik mit dem Patienten zu besprechen. Basis jeder Therapieentscheidung sind der PSA-Wert, die Biopsie und das Ergebnis der Gewebeuntersuchung, der so genannte Gleason score. Dabei muss der Patient wissen, dass der Organmarker PSA erhöht sein kann, ohne dass ein Tumor vorhanden ist, dass er aber auch falsch erniedrigt sein kann und deshalb immer auch eine rektale Tastuntersuchung vorgenommen werden muss. Eine Biopsie", so Harzmann weiter," sollte bei einem PSA ab 3 erfolgen. Dabei gilt es, unter Berücksichtigung moderner Schemata auf beiden Seiten der Prostata mindestens je sechs Proben zu entnehmen. Der Gleasonwert als drittes Entscheidungskriterium betrifft die Beurteilung der Gewebeproben hinsichtlich der Tumoreinstufung durch den Pathologen."
Der Patient müsse, sagt der renommierte Urologe, allerdings wissen, dass diese klinisch erhobenen Werte keine ausreichende Sicherheit bieten. "So gelten PSA unter 10 und Gleason unter 7 als Kriterium für alternative Therapien. Große Studien haben aber gezeigt, dass die klinischen Werte in bis zu 80 Prozent postoperativ nach oben korrigiert werden müssen. In der Konsequenz bedeutet dies, dass nur eine Operation endgültige Sicherheit verschafft." 
Professor Harzmann rät seinen Patienten daher, bis etwa zum 75. Lebensjahr die Chance zu suchen, sich durch eine Operation inklusive gleichzeitiger Entfernung der Lymphknoten heilen zu lassen. "Die Operationszeiten betragen heute etwa drei Stunden, der Blutverlust ist gering und auch die gefürchteten Nebenwirkungen Inkontinenz und Impotenz haben ihre Schrecken verloren. Gute Kliniken haben eine Kontinenzrate von 95 Prozent und können die Potenz abhängig von dem, was der Tumor zulässt, in den meisten Fällen erhalten." Selbsthilfegruppen hält Rolf Harzmann, anders als das Internet, für exzellente Begleiter und wichtige Informationsquellen für Betroffene - auch hinsichtlich der Wahl der Klinik.

Der Patient Harzmann wählte mit der ihm eigenen Konsequenz die Operation und die Augsburger Klinik für die Behandlung. "Ich bin gesund und habe diese Entscheidung nie bereut!", sagt der 63-Jährige, der vor wenigen Wochen beschloss, die eigene Krankengeschichte öffentlich zu machen. "Ich möchte Mut machen, zeigen, dass auch ein Urologe Prostatakrebs bekommt, und offenlegen, wie er damit umgeht. Welche bessere Nagelprobe aller Behandlungsmöglichkeiten könnte es geben als die persönliche Entscheidung eines Urologen? Als Präsident des Deutschen Grünen Kreuzes e. V. (DGK), das sich seit 50 Jahren um medizinische Aufklärung der Bevölkerung bemüht, sehe ich meinen Schritt in die Öffentlichkeit als Verpflichtung und als große Chance, etwas für die Akzeptanz der PSA-Diagnostik und auch der Prostatakrebs-Prävention zum Beispiel durch gesunde, mediterrane Ernährung zu bewegen."
Und der Urologe Harzmann weiß: "Wenn ich heute die Diagnose Prostatakrebs mitteilen muss, kann ich besser mit den Patienten umgehen als vor meiner Erkrankung, weil ich die Ängste, die ich natürlich auch vorher schon verstanden habe, jetzt deutlicher nachempfinden und meine Therapieempfehlung besser auf den Punkt bringen kann."  

Da haben wir es: Biopsie (12 Stanzen) ab PSA = 3, nur die Operation bringt endgültige Sicherheit, verwirrende und verunsichernde  Diskussion um Diagnostik und Therapie , klare Verhaltensregeln, eindeutige Kriterien für die Wahl der Therapie, in Deutschland wird immer wieder Verunsicherung geschürt und Bedenkenträgerei gepflegt statt einen grossen Fortschritt wahrzunehmen, und der heisst PSA.
40 Jahre hat er seine Patienten so beraten, so auch praktiziert, hat es so sehr verinnerlicht, dass er sich dieser Behandlung selbst unterzogen hat, obgleich die in der Pressemitteilung genannten Befunde  seinen Therapieentschluss nicht gerechtfertigt hätten.

Mich interessiert nicht seine Krebserkrankung, auch nicht seine 40 Jahre lang an Anderen und zuletzt an sich selbst praktizierte Therapie. Mich interessiert die Psyche dieses Mannes. 
Wir haben da einen Menschen, akademisch gebildet, auch chirurgisch begabt und erfahren, aber mit einem rundum hermetisch geschlossenen Berufs- (und Welt-?)Bild. Da nagen keine Zweifel, schon gar keine Selbstzweifel. Es stellen sich keine Fragen, und Fragen werden auch nicht gestellt. Andersdenkende werden geschmäht: Sie bringen Verunsicherung , sie sind Bedenkenträger, eigentlich gehören sie  verboten. "Das ist eine Seuche" schreibt er.
PSA-Verdopplungszeiten?, Verletzungsgefahren bei Biopsien? Anpassung der Therapie an die Bösartigkeit des Krebses?  Alles Unsinn. Für mich, schreibt er (und sicherlich auch für Andere, die von ihm beraten wurden), gab es nur eine richtige Therapie: die Operation.

Es gibt solche Menschen mit abgeschlossenem, unerschütterlichem  Weltbilld auch in anderen Lebensbereichen: in der Juristerei, im Strafvollzug, in der Erziehung, in den zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen, besonders auch  in der Politik, wo es dann gefährlich ist, sich ihnen auszuliefern. 

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## PEER1

Hallo Reinardo,

wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, könnte man lapidar antworten: "Klappern gehört zum Handwerk!" Das gilt ja nicht nur für die Werbung, sondern zunehmend auch für den medizinischen Bereich. Ich weiß, dass es viele Menschen gibt, die eine "klare" Linie brauchen und sehr schlecht mit Unwägbarkeiten und Unsicherheiten leben können. Für diese Patienten ist sicherlich ein Arzt , wie der o. g. Mediziner, der zu seiner Theorie steht und mit eigenem Beispiel voran geht, der richtige Ansprechpartner.
Mir geht es ebenso, wie Du es ausgedrückt hast. Ich verlange von einem Arzt mehr und mir sind auch Menschen sehr suspekt, die vorgeben, ein unerschütterliches Weltbild zu besitzen und nur danach handeln. Auch ich möchte mich ihnen nicht ausliefern und hoffe noch immer, dass ich ihnen nicht eines Tages ausgeliefert sein werde. Und deshalb stelle ich mir, Dir und anderen Betroffenen die Frage: Was macht einen guten, vertrauenswürdigen Urologen aus und wo kann ich ihn finden? Oder bleibt mir "nur" ;-) die Option des selbsthilfegruppen-abgefederten, forumsgestützten Einzelkämpfers, der durch Versuch und Irrtum, Lernen durch Erfahrung und Ärztehüpfen "klug" wird?
Gruß Peer

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Reinardo,

Danke für den Beitrag.

Zunächst ziehe ich den Hut vor dem Arzt Rolf Harzmann. Der Grundsatz seines Handelns 
"Wenn es richtig ist, was ich meinen Patienten empfehle, dann stimmt das auch für mich".
ist ja nicht die Regel, wie wir unlängst dem Forumbeitrag „Schattenseiten der Medizin“ entnehmen konnten. http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1699

Mich hat der Satz "Ich bin gesund und habe diese Entscheidung nie bereut!" verblüfft -  nach gerade mal 3 bzw. 4 Überlebensjahren. Die Rezidivraten für früherkannte P-Karzinome nach der RPE dürften einem Professor bekannt sein, die Nebenwirkungen ebenso. 

Um einem fruchtlosen Therapiestreit  in diesem Thread vorzubeugen: 
Ein Verwandter von mir hat sich für die RPE entschieden und er hat mir einige Überlebensjahre voraus und das wünsche ich nicht nur Prof. Harzmann, sondern allen Mitstreitern, unabhängig von der gewählten Therapie. 

GeorgS

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Reinardo,

ich danke dir für den Beitrag zu Prof. Dr. Rolf Harzmann. Ich stimme Dir zu. Wie man als Prof. der Urologie, ohne aktuelle Erkenntnisse zu berücksichtigen, eine Entscheidung für eine Operation treffen kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Vielleicht hat ja sein Gostwriter das nur so einfach dargestellt.

Zitat: "In Deutschland wird immer wieder Verunsicherung geschürt und Bedenkenträgerei gepflegt, statt einen großen Fortschritt wahrzunehmen, und der heißt PSA. Denn nur aufgrund der PSA-Wert-Bestimmung ist es möglich, das Prostatakarzinom im Frühstadium zu entdecken, früh zu operieren und damit heilen zu können. Gerade in den letzten Jahren haben sich sowohl der Umgang mit dem PSA als auch die Operationstechniken so verbessert, dass die Krankheit, früh erkannt, heute bis zu 90 Prozent heilbar ist. Wir sollten also von einer ausgesprochen positiven Entwicklung reden", so Professor Harzmann......."
"...... und auch die gefürchteten Nebenwirkungen Inkontinenz und Impotenz haben ihre Schrecken verloren. Gute Kliniken haben eine Kontinenzrate von 95 Prozent und können die Potenz abhängig von dem, was der Tumor zulässt, in den meisten Fällen erhalten."

Der vorstehende Inhalt ist so, wie er geschrieben ist, falsch. Er entspringt reinem Wunschdenken.

Gruß Wolfgang

P.S:

Wie du sagst, überall rennen solche Menschen rum. Das ist schlimm. Deswegen ändert sich alles viel zu langsam.

----------


## OliverB

Hallo Freunde,

ehe der allgemeine Schlagabtausch wieder losgeht frage ich mal ganz unbedarft:

Wenn es nur eine Handvoll Leute gibt, für die die Empfehlungen des Herrn Dr. Harzmann optimal erscheinen, dann haben diese doch eine gewisse Berechtigung.

Wenn es eine weitere Handvoll Leute gibt, für die eine gesunde Skepsis gegenüber dem radikalen Eingriff angezeigt erscheint, dann hat auch Bedenkenträgerei eine gewisse Berechtigung.

Können nicht einfach mal unterschiedliche Ansichten nebeneinander und unaufgeregt in diesem Forum publiziert werden?

Letztlich muss doch jeder für sich abwägen und eine eigene individuelle Entscheidung treffen. Dabei kann man bestenfalls die Hoffnung haben, sich auf dem Königsweg zu befinden. Kein Außenstehender kann einem diese Entscheidung wirklich abnehmen.

Vor diesem Hintergrund finde ich die Auseinandersetzungen in diesem Forum, die geradezu an Glaubenskriege erinnern, langsam so überflüssig wie den operierten, bestrahlten oder hormonbehandelten Untermieter.

Gruß OliverB

----------


## Schorschel

> Vor diesem Hintergrund finde ich die Auseinandersetzungen in diesem Forum, die geradezu an Glaubenskriege erinnern, langsam so überflüssig wie den operierten, bestrahlten oder hormonbehandelten Untermieter.
> 
> Gruß OliverB


Hallo Oliver!

1. hast Du recht... und

2. hast Du die _unbehandelten_ Untermieter (wie z.B. meinen...) vergessen. Soviel Zeit muss sein!! :-))

Hetzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Kollektive Toleranz*

Hallo Oliver, hallo Schorschel, so lese ich das gern. Sachlich miteinander Gedankengänge austauschen, auch, wenn der nächste anderer Meinung ist. Aber dieser ganze lange Text von dem Herrn Harzmann kam mir irgendwie so bekannt vor. Ich muß das schon vor ein paar Monaten irgendwo auf einer Web-Seite gelesen haben. Ist ja auch nicht so wichtig, weil ich mich nicht direkt mit den langen Erklärungen identifizieren konnte. Man möge mir verzeihen.

*"Die Wahrheit ist unser wertvollstes Gut. Lasst uns sparsam mit ihr umgehen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## OliverB

Lieber Schorschel,

wie recht Du doch hast - die (nervenstarken) Unbehandelten in der Warteschleife habe ich tatsächlich (nachts um 0:05 und offensichtlich schon müde) völlig übersehen.

Habe mir natürlich gleich mal Dein Profil näher angeschaut und muss schon sagen, dass ich Deine Geschichte und den Verlauf Deiner Krankheit mit Bewunderung gelesen habe.

Ich hatte nicht die Nerven abzuwarten und gebe zu, dass ich tendentiell eher der Schulmedizin anhänge - salopp ausgedrückt: aus "scheißender Angst". Ich wollte den Untermieter nach der Diagnose schon deshalb loswerden, weil ich ihn kaum länger hätte ertragen können.

Menschen wie Du, die viel riskieren und dabei mit hohem Einsatz (z.B. radikale Umstellung der gesamten Lebensumstände) ihrer Überzeugung treu bleiben, nötigen mir als einem (hoffentlich erfolgreich) Operierten den vollen Respekt ab.

Ich denke, dass musste auch mal gesagt werden und ist vielleicht ein kleiner Anstoß, bei aller Verschiedenheit auch für die Wege der Anderen Verständnis aufzubringen - wir folgen letztlich alle unserem Bauch und sind keineswegs im Besitz der absoluten Wahrheit.

Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass alle Deine Hoffnungen, die Du in Deinen Weg gesetzt hast, sich erfüllen.

Liebe Grüße aus Berlin von OliverB

----------


## Schorschel

> Ich hatte nicht die Nerven abzuwarten und gebe zu, dass ich tendentiell eher der Schulmedizin anhänge - salopp ausgedrückt: aus "scheißender Angst". Ich wollte den Untermieter nach der Diagnose schon deshalb loswerden, weil ich ihn kaum länger hätte ertragen können.


Lieber Oliver,

lieben Dank nach Berlin für Deine warmherzige Antwort auf meine kleine Frotzelei...

Die Welt ist schon bunt: Du hast Dich aus "scheißender Angst" operieren lassen - ich u.a. aus ziemlich demselben Motiv eben nicht. Mich dann - auch zur Rationalisierung meiner Ängste - mit Unterstützung der AHIT auf das "watchful surveillance"-Thema zu stürzen und das recht konsequent durchzuziehen, war das Mindeste, was ich mir schuldete. Denn einfach "Augen zu und durch" entspricht in keinster Weise meiner eher aktionistischen Lebensphilosophie.

Als Unternehmer war (und bin) ich gewohnt, Situationen zu analysieren und dann faktenbasierte Entscheidungen zu treffen, auch wenn letztlich oft genug ein erhebliches Maß an Bauchentscheidung dazu gehört. So auch hier bei meinem lieben Untermieter. Die Fakten meiner Krankheit lagen auf dem Tisch, ebenso die Fakten der Nebenwirkungswahrscheinlichkeiten von OP, RT, DHB usw. einschl. der schwer zu quantifizierenden Unsicherheit, anschließend wirklich _geheilt_ zu sein. 

Ausschlaggebend war letztlich mein Wunsch, als (in zweiter Ehe) relativ Jungverheirateter körperlich intakt bleiben zu wollen - nicht nur (aber auch!!) hinsichtlich Potenz und Kontinenz, sondern auch insgesamt (ich empfand eine so große Operation irgendwie als Zerstörung meiner Unversehrtheit - so albern das vielleicht klingen mag). Aber vor allem die Angst vor Impotenz und Inkontinenz war schon sehr ausgeprägt - keine Frage.

Ob OP oder Nicht-OP mehr Mut erfordert, vermag ich nicht zu entscheiden. Auf längere Sicht wahrscheinlich Letzteres. Aber wie auch immer...

Ich danke Dir sehr herzlich für Deine guten Wünsche und hoffe, dass wir beide uns noch in 20 Jahren mit zittrigen Händen per Mail bestätigen können, dass unsere jugendlichen Therapieentscheidungen die richtigen waren - Deine für Dich, und meine für mich. Dann wollen wir also mit dem gegenseitigen Daumendrücken mal kräftig weitermachen!!

Ebenso liebe Grüße aus Hessen nach Berlin!

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Schorschel.

als Schwerstbetroffener mit sehr weitem PK Vortschritt, ist man von Anfang an nicht mehr körperlich intakt, da kann man ruhig eine HB machen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*AHIT-Vorkämpfer*

Guten Morgen, lieber Schorschel, es tat gut , einmal Deine PKH zu lesen. Dein T-Wert mit 15 ng/ml vom August 2006 ist bemerkenswert, wenn meine ng/ml - Wertannahme richtig ist? Weiterhin viel Erfolg oder viel Glück. Beides trifft für Dich zu.

*"Besser von Picasso gemalt als vom Schicksal gezeichnet"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo in diesem Thread,


Reinardo hat mit seinem Beitrag einen Gedankenaustausch angeregt, der zu bereichernden  Einsichten bei einem „abgegriffenem“ Thema führt. 
Kontroverse Ansichten sind hier sicher erwünscht und sie schließen gegenseitige Wertschätzung nicht aus, haben wir erfahren. 

Wenn hingegen die Anfrage eines Ratsuchenden in einen Schlagabtausch zu münden droht, sollten wir unsere Kampfeslust künftig zügeln oder den Thread evtl. splitten.
Ich denke da u.a. an http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1949
Thorsten, hat sich sang- und klanglos vom Forum verabschiedet, weil ihn die Nebenkriegsschauplätze offenbar abgeschreckt haben.   

Herzliche Grüsse und genießt das sonnige Wochenende

GeorgS

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Schorschel,

mich würde intressieren, was Du machst um einen so hohen Testosteron Wert zu haben. Wenn es ng/ml sind ist der Wert doppelt so hoch wie normal. Oder könnte es nmol/l sein

Woraus wird der Testosteron-Wert bestimmt?

Testosteron wird aus dem Blut (hier: aus dem Serum) bestimmt.

*REFERENZ-/NORMALWERTE* alte Einheit SI-Einheit Männer3,5 - 8,6 µg/l12 - 30nmol/lFrauenbis 0.86 µg/lbis 3 nmol/l

Gruß, Michael A.

----------


## Harro

*Testosteronwert*

Hallo Michael, bei meinen Werten steht immer µg/l - aber auch dann wäre 15 bei Schorschel sehr hoch. Er wird sich aber sicher hierzu noch äußern.

*"Gäbe es die letzte Minute nicht, so würde niemals etwas fertig"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Schorschel,
> 
> mich würde intressieren, was Du machst um einen so hohen Testosteron Wert zu haben. Wenn es ng/ml sind ist der Wert doppelt so hoch wie normal. Oder könnte es nmol/l sein?


 
Hallo Michael,

es sind in der Tat nmol/l; als Referenzwert gibt mein Labor ">12" an, so dass meine 15 o.k. sind.

"Machen" tue ich bzgl. Testo nichts, außer eine sehr glückliche Ehe zu führen. :-))

Herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Michael,

mir ist eingefallen, dass in einem Text von Prof. Dr. Douwes auf die korrekte Testosteronmessung hingewiesen wurde. 
Schau' hier mal u.a. auf Seite 20. An anderer Stelle sind auch Zielwerte vorgegeben. 
Diese Diskussion findest du aber besser bei http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2136 .

Alles Gute

Wolfgang

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo lieber Schorschel.
> 
> als Schwerstbetroffener mit sehr weitem PK-Fortschritt...
> 
> Gruß Hans


Lieber Hans,

ich bin mir meines Glücks (relativ frühzeitige Diagnose, erträgliche Werte, stabile Entwicklung, relativ geringe Aggressivitätskriterien etc.) sehr bewusst, auch hinsichtlich meiner Therapieoptionen. Dafür bin ich sehr dankbar. Mein letzter PSA-Wert lag bei 4,10; ich hoffe, dass mein Immunsystem dank AHIT meinen Untermieter weiterhin im Zaun hält.

Umso herzlicher wünsche ich gerade den "fortgeschrittenen Mitstreitern" das Allerbeste!

Herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Wolfgang.

danke für den Hinweis.

Auch Dir alles Gute.
Michael A.

----------


## walter44

Hallo liebe Betroffenen und Beteiligte.
Mir wurde vor ca. vier Jahren radikal die Prostata entfernt. Versprochen wurde mir eine nervenschonende OP. Da ich jedoch nun an einer ED leide wurde dieses versprechen wohl nicht eingehalten.Habe alles Mögliche ausprobiert,es funktioniert nicht. Und spontan schon überhaupt nicht.Um nun auf den Punkt zu kommen: habe schließlich ( nachdem meine Suizidgedanken immer schlimmer wurden ) Prof.Harzmann persönlich aufgesucht. Einen tröstenden Spruch hatte er auch parat: man sie operiert um Sie am leben zu halten und nicht um eine Erektion zu bekommen. Na toll. Klar ich lebe aber wie? Mit einem verkürzten , schlappen P.....ist man ( ich ) nur ein halber Mann.An Hand der Vielfalt und Länge der Beiträge in diesem und ED-Forum stelle ich fest das alle Männer mit der Ed Probleme haben. Es ist einfach die Spontanität nicht mehr vorhanden.Nun ist man Schwerbeschädigt, kann mit seinem Umfeld nicht darüber reden, nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand wird häufig die Frage gestellt: und geht es dann noch?Hätte ich meinen jetzigen Zustand vor der OP gewusst ich hätte es nicht machen lassen.So, dass habe ich mir mal von der Seele schreiben müssen.Ob es mir und anderen Betroffenen hilft weiß ich nicht wäre aber zu hoffen.Die Seele tut viel mehr weh als die OP.Und ob man so eine Frau glücklich machen kann,na dass bezweifel ich stark. In diesem Sinne,Einer der doch noch einen Funken Hoffnung hat "hier werden Sie geholfen".Walter44

----------


## Harro

*ED*

Hallo, Walter44, seit gestern hier angemeldet. Außer von Deiner ED wissen wir nichts von Dir. Hilfe kann auch für Dein Problem leider nicht direkt von hier kommen, sondern allenfalls von den Möglichkeiten, die Dir die Pharma- oder Instrumenten-Industrie bietet. Wenn Dich allerdings auch noch die Optik Deines früher stattlicher auftretenden P. stört, hast Du aber ein zusätzliches Problem, das sich mit Sicherheit aber durch eine verständnisvolle Partnerin aus der Welt schaffen lässt. Ich wünsche Dir, daß es Dir auch noch gelingt, mit Deinen psychischen Grübeleien klar zu kommen.

*"Hab deine Zwecke ganz vor Augen und lasse dich im Einzelnen durch die Umstände bestimmen*" (J. W. v. Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Walter44,
wenn die 44 Dein Alter bedeutet, würde ich mir auch solche Gedanken machen. Ansonsten geht es mit einer verständnisvollen Partnerin und dem was der Arzneimittelmarkt zu bieten hat, altersentsprechend.

Bei mir wurde auch einseitig, nervschonend operiert. Von e. Spontanität kann überhaupt keine Rede sein. Da kann nur helfen, wie man(n) damit umgeht.

Gruß Heribert.

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Walter44:
So, dass habe ich mir mal von der Seele schreiben müssen.Ob es mir und anderen Betroffenen hilft weiß ich nicht wäre aber zu hoffen.Die Seele tut viel mehr weh als die OP.

Hallo Walter,
Deine Enttäuschung kann ich verstehen.
In diesem Kontext kommen mir Zweifel, ob es richtig war, mit den nicht mehr zeitgemäßen Themen auch Uwes PK-Geschichte (KISP) zu entsorgen. Um das zeitlose Poster „NEVER EVER GIVE UP!“ ist es ebenfalls. sehr schade! :-( Es verstößt  nicht mal  gegen die DGU-Richtlinien. :-)

Die Aussage „man hat sie operiert um Sie am leben zu halten und nicht um eine Erektion zu bekommen.“ ist ja richtig, aber leider wird das den Betroffenen so unmissverständlich selten vor der RPE gesagt.

Statt dessen konnten wir im August 2007 (s. #1) lesen: "In Deutschland wird immer wieder Verunsicherung geschürt und Bedenkenträgerei gepflegt .... Denn nur aufgrund der PSA-Wert-Bestimmung ist es möglich, das Prostatakarzinom im Frühstadium zu entdecken, früh zu operieren und damit heilen zu können.“

Heilen wird also synonym mit Überleben verwendet. 

Es gibt da noch einen Professor, vor ca. 14 Jahren ebenfalls selbst an Krebs erkrankt. 
Prof. Gerd Nagel hat nicht einfach weitergemacht, er hat den Lehrstuhl in Göttingen aufgegeben und  1993 in Freiburg die Klinik für Tumorbiologie mitbegründet. Er ist ein Wegbereiter der Patientenkompetenz, wie wir sie in diesem Forum immer wieder erleben.

Am 01.12.07 im Nachtcafe (SWF 3) bin ich auf Prof. Nagel aufmerksam geworden:
„Im klassischen Medizinstudium lernt der Arzt nichts über den Patienten; er lernt alles über die Krankheit ... man merkt es auch in der medizinischen Sprache: Herr Kollege, wie geht´s der Gallenblase im Zi 205?“

Sein Prinzip:
"Wir müssen den Menschen in der Krankheit betrachten und nicht umgekehrt nur die Krankheit im Menschen." 

Mehr darüber hier:

http://www.patientenkompetenz.org/PK.../Publik000.php

und

http://www.tumorbio.uni-freiburg.de/


Herzliche Grüße und eine besinnliche Adventszeit

GeorgS


PS.

Hallo Walter,
eine doppelte Überraschung war Dein Beitrag für mich:

1.	Hätte nicht gedacht, dass dieser Thread eine Fortsetzung erfährt. 
2.	Habe wiederholt an Dich gedacht und mich gefragt, wie es Dir wohl geht.

Jetzt weiß ich es, vorausgesetzt ich erinnere es richtig, dass

-	die 44 Dein Geburtsjahr (1944) ist und nicht Dein Alter
-	unsere PK-Probleme etwa zur gleichen Zeit (1998) begannen
-	wir im alten Forum (2004) über den Stressfaktor im PK-Geschehen Vermutungen angestellt haben

Schau mal in Deine Mailbox

----------


## Strauch, Heinz

Hallo, ihr lieben Mitbetroffenen,

beim o.e. Thema möchte ich nicht auf die einzelnen Beiträge eingehen. Wem nützt es? Vielleicht sagt sich der ein oder andere, der vor der Entscheidung steht: dort fahre ich hin oder um Gottes Willen nicht dort zur Op.
Es ist schon spät und ich bin Morgen früh auf der Fahrt nach Mannheim, wo ich vor gut 2 Monaten bestrahlt wurde, und zwar auf Gut Glück, wie man so schön sagt, wenn der PSA wieder steigt und man nicht weiß, was man machen soll. Aber das kennen wir ja.
_Ich wollte nur erwähnen, daß ich am 1o.2.2004 in Augsburg bei Prof. Harzmann nach der SLN-'Technik. Dabei geht es darum - so in einem Merkblatt - kleinste Veränderungen (Mikrometastasen), die mit üblichen Untersuchungen vor der OP (z.B. Ct u.a.) nicht entdeckt werden können, aufzusuchen und zu entfernen._ 
_Im Herbst 2OO3 las ich hierüber in der bekannten "Apothekenumschau". Als man mir im Dez. 2OO3 in der Uni Münster eröffnete, daß ich Pc habe, viel mir dieser Bericht wieder ein; ich nahm mit Augsburg Kontakt auf und erhielt weitere Informationen von der Oberärztin Dr. Weckermann. Dabei erfuhr ich, daß der Chef selbst an Pc erkrankt sei. Nun schien mir sicher, daß der Weg n ach Augsburg der richtige ist. Ein halbes Jahr nach der Op begannen meine Sorgen, mein PSA stieg und habe sie bis heute und wohl auch das ganze Leben. Meine Geschichte/Profil kann man sich ja ansehen, muß aber noch überarbeitet werden. Doch das war ja hier nicht das Thema. Ich will auch nichts bewerten, wollte nur erwähnt haben, daß ich Prof. Harzmann "kennen gelernt"  habe, noch anschließend interessanten Schriftverkehr mit ihm geführt habe. Ich muß aber auch hinzufügen, daß seinerzeit jeder Urologe im hiesigen Raum meinte, daß  die OP als kurative_ 
_Behandlung vorzuziehen sei. Meine Kenne von heute würde wahrscheinlich_ 
_eine andere Entscheidung bringen. Sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht. erfahren._

----------


## cligensa

Welche größere schulmedizinische Wahrheiten gibt es als randomisierte (Vergleichsgruppen) prospektive (Ziele definiert) Studienergebnisse?

1. Die Scandinavische Studie zum Vergleich von RPE und Watchful Waiting von Anna Bill-Axelson, weist mit etwa 800 Männern in  randomisierten Vergleichsgruppen nach, dass bei Männern ab 65 Jahren und höher eine RPE nichts zur Lebensdauerverlängerung beiträgt.

Prof. Harzmann empfiehlt RP bis 75 Jahre. 

2. Die European Randomized Screening Study of the Prostate, an der 267 000 Patienten teilnehmen (ist noch nicht beendet) und in der bereits bei einem Zwischenergebnis festgestellt wurde, dass etwa bei 30% aller Männer, bei denen nach PSA-Test durch weitere diagnostische Maßnahmen vom Pathologen Prostatakrebs festgestellt wurde, niemals in ihrer Lebenszeit ein Problem zu erwarten ist (indolentes, insignifikantes PCa). 

 Natürlich werden beide Studien "runtergeredet".

Es besteht unter wissenschaftlich arbeitenden Urologen kein Zweifel darüber, dass in der derzeitigen Praxis der Urologie an Männern enormer Schaden durch unnötige radikale Therapien (Übertherapie) angerichtet wird.
Wir älteren Männer habe alle die verschiedendsten Krebsarten. Eine Studie belegt, dass bei 98% von nach dem Tode vielfältig untersuchten Männern ein Schilddrüsenkrebs festgestellt worden ist. Man rechnet mit 80% bis 100% Prostatakrebs bei Männern über 80 Jahre. Es kommt doch nur darauf an, ob unser "System" übermäßig anfällig ist, ob also ein Krebs ausbricht oder nicht. "Gesund" ist, wer keinen Schaden durch seine Krebserkrankung erfährt. Gesundheit heißt nicht Freiheit von kranken Zellen. Die Ganzheitlichkeit des Menschen sollte viel mehr in das Zentrum des medizinischen Interesses gerückt werden.  

Wir als Patientenorgansiation haben uns auf die Fahnen geschrieben, nicht nur Patienten zu helfen, sondern auch Schaden von (fast gesunden) Männern fernzuhalten. Übertherapie muß verhindert werden. Das umzusetzen ist natürlich nicht einfach, nicht mal für wissenschaftlich arbeitende Ärzte. 

Grüße
Christian

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Welche größere schulmedizinische Wahrheiten gibt es als randomisierte (Vergleichsgruppen) prospektive (Ziele definiert) Studienergebnisse?
> ...
> Prof. Harzmann empfiehlt RP bis 75 Jahre. 
> ...
> Es besteht unter wissenschaftlich arbeitenden Urologen kein Zweifel darüber, dass in der derzeitigen Praxis der Urologie an Männern enormer Schaden durch unnötige radikale Therapien (Übertherapie) angerichtet wird.
> ...
> Wir als Patientenorgansiation haben uns auf die Fahnen geschrieben, nicht nur Patienten zu helfen, sondern auch Schaden von (fast gesunden) Männern fernzuhalten. Übertherapie muß verhindert werden. Das umzusetzen ist natürlich nicht einfach, nicht mal für wissenschaftlich arbeitende Ärzte. 
> 
> Grüße
> Christian


Lieber Christian,

ich stimme Dir absolut zu. Man kann das nicht oft genug wiederholen. Ich selbst habe diese Erkenntnisse dem Forum, sowie BPS und KISP  zu verdanken und bin deshalb bisher von den Nebenwirkungen einer RPE verschont geblieben. Wichtig ist, dass sich einzelne Patienten in der Öffentlichkeit mit ihren Behandlungsansätzen bekannt machen. So habe ich entscheidende Anregungen  von einigen Teilnehmern  des Forums, wie RuStra, Reinardo, Ruggero1,  Roland und Nora, Schorchel und anderen bekommen. Ich sage nicht, dass nur deren oder mein Weg richtig ist, es sind mögliche Wege. 

Auf der anderen Seite stehen die Erkenntnisse von Prof. Harzmann und anderen, die es nicht mal sein lassen können, wider die Vernunft auch noch 75-jährige zu operieren. 

Warum widmet sich der BPS nicht viel mehr der Arbeit für die Zukunft? Können nicht Kongresse oder Kolloquien organisiert werden, bei denen neue Ansätze vorgestellt werden und erarbeitet wird, wie man diese in der Praxis nutzbar machen kann? Wie werden dabei Ärzte wie Prof. Böcking, Dr. Kremer oder Netzwerke wie das von HP Meyer unterstützt? Müsste der BPS nicht Praxisstudien unterstützen und anstoßen? Müsste der Einsatz zur Veränderung der klassischen Urologie, sprich Operationsurologie, nicht viel aggressiver, sein? 

  Ich wünsche den Mitgliedern des BPS ein schaffensfrohes neues Jahr.

  Wolfgang

P.S.: Wahrscheinlich fragt sich ein Urologe, wer ist Heilpraktiker Meyer, wer ist Dr. Kremer? Erfährt er es, schüttelt er sich. Aber, genau das ist eine gefährliche Arroganz. Man hält sich und seine Erkenntnisse für  hinreichend und ist nicht an Vorschlägen, nicht mal aus akademischen Kreisen, interessiert.

----------

